# Trying to decide on my next kits



## Chris_A

I'm trying to decide which kits to order and tackle next. After reading the forums here for a while I've decided on an Amarone and a Cabernet Sauvignon as the next two projects, but I have havind trouble picking the specific kit since I haven't been at this long enough to develop a brand favorite. 

So far I have a World Vinyard Chilean Malbec (10L) a Vinifera Soave (10L) and an MM All Juice Montepulciano (23L) under my belt. 

For the Amrone I am torn between:

<table ="Catalog" id="products" width="100%" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td ="table" width="2%" align="default"><div align="center">RE078 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">




</td>
<td width="20%">

Amarone (with raisins)


This powerful red wine bursts with tree-ripened fruit flavours balanced to an unrivalled finesse.</td></tr></t></table>
<table ="Catalog" id="products" width="100%" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td ="table" width="2%" align="default"><div align="center">111515 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Amarone - with "Super Pack"


Amarone
is a legendary, assertive wine of the Valpolicella area in Italy.
Unique and distinctive character comes from the addition of dried
grapes during fermentation.</td></tr></t></table>
<table ="Catalog" id="products" width="100%" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td ="table" width="2%" align="default"><div align="center">MMS78 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Amarone with Red Raisins


An irresistible wine whose elegance draws you subliminally into its orbit.</td></tr></t></table>

For the Cab I was looking at:
<table ="Catalog" id="products" width="100%" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td ="table" width="2%" align="default"><div align="center">MMS04 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Cabernet Sauvignon


Ruby
red with violet reflections. A light cherry aroma with a hint of
underbrush. A fresh attack with structure and staying power. A nice,
well rounded wine suited for many occasions.
</td></tr></t></table>
<table ="Catalog" id="products" width="100%" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td ="table" width="2%" align="default"><div align="center">RE034 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Cabernet Sauvignon - Old Vines


Full ripe berry and blackcurrant with a herbal character.</td></tr></t></table>
<table ="Catalog" id="products" width="100%" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"><t><tr><td ="table" width="2%" align="default"><div align="center">3108 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Lodi, Ranch II Cabernet Sauvignon


This
ultra premium Cabernet has the trademark black currant &amp; cherry
flavors with a subtle weave of complex compounds that will delight
"Cab" fans.</td></tr></t></table>

Any suggestions or reviews to help me break my indecisiveness would be most appreciated!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Welcome Chris....
Keep us Posted on your choices and share with us your procedure....We love photos....

We love to watch each others methods, etc...Learn something from each other everyday.


----------



## grapeman

For the Amarone, I would do the Rennaissance kit. They don't get much better than this for value, quality and flavor.


I don't have experience with many of the Cabs so I will defer to others on that choice.


----------



## AlFulchino

i cannot do a comparison between the ones you have listed...but i have done and am doing the CC Superpak it is outstanding


----------



## Mike1973

I just ordered the Cellar Craft Amarone with the Super Pack. Should be here next week and I'll probably get it going over Thanksgiving. The grape packs have me curious so I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## rrussell

I've had so many rave reviews on the Lodi Ranch Cab that I made last February that I just ordered another kit.


----------



## Mike1973

Lots of opinions, looks like you'll just have to make them all


----------



## Wade E

Mike1973 said:


> Lots of opinions, looks like you'll just have to make them all



I concur!


----------



## Chris_A

Thanks for the suggestions. They all looked so good that I couldn't decide where to start. The Renaissance Amarone and the WE Lodi Cab seem like a great place to start. No matter what it will be a new adventure since this will be the first kit kit with raisins. I'll try and do better about taking pictures this time along the way.


----------



## Wade E

Those will be 2 wines that you will want to share and also not want to share, kind of a conundrum!


----------



## smurfe

You won't go wrong with any of them. I have made the Cellar Craft Amarone and the WE Lodi Cab (although they used to call it Woodbridge Cab I believe) and they were both fantastic. Just remember that both of these wines, particularly the Amaronewill require decent aging times to reach their full potential.


----------

